# The Redfish Rattlecan



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

Been on here for a little while and figured I would throw up a pic or two for the aluminum skiff people, here's the Redfish Rattlecan


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweet setup!  Bet the duck population gets held in check with it as well.

Swamp


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

What size boat is that? Also is that platform custom?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

Boat is a 2008 Duracraft 1550, yes poling platform was custom built


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That will get the job done nicely. Looking forward to seeing more fishing pics.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice....... what else you got in the garage?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

Anytide you might recognize that tiller extension, boat in the garage is a little 12 foot jon boat that belongs to my roommate, boat under the cover is a 16' HiTide center console


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

oh yeah....this one ?


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

I also fish aluminum. 

http://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee471/TTSam/P1000631-1.jpg

http://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee471/TTSam/P1000630.jpg


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

What kind of pushpole holders are those? Been trying to figure out what I'll be using on my boat before I order a nice pole..


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

With all the damn oysters we have in SC. Sometimes I wish I had a metal hull


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet Jon!
I would LOVE to see an alum. boat build thread on here some day!
Did you do the platform yourself?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

Dispo the pushpole holders and the clip on the platform are from polecat pushpoles website...the platform was built by Marc Googer at custom Carolina rigging in mt pleasant sc he also built the grab bar


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

I've been wanting to make a thread for my fishing boat you may have sparked me to do just that...it would fulfill oysters wants  Now that the duck boat is finished I've got projects to wrap up on the fishin boat! 

Gonna look up that website, right now I have the 2 part cheapo push pole but I hate it, just not pleasant to use at all

Checked the site, How did you mount those?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice ride dude


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

Just mounted them on to of the gunnels, they have to screw holes and are rounded to fit the gunnels pretty well


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

hey wully, did u put trim tabs ? thinkin about doing it to my aluminum skiff. I just posted mine after I saw yours.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

No trimtabs, however the hull has small wedges at the stern so on plane it rides flat


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

ok cool. been thinkin about the smart tabs mainly for when I am running at low rpm's through a couple areas in the marsh trying to help keep that nosedown and the motor up you know what I'm sayin.


----------



## timj (Aug 31, 2011)

sweet boat... when you wanna meet up and fish winyah bay thats about midway?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

I've been known to fish Winyah Bay, got some family up there


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

Do you run a bilge pump in the boat? I am about to go through the instalation of a trolling motor on my 16' duracraft and I was wondering if I needed to possible run wire for a bilge.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

No bilge pump, I've kept the wiring to the absolute minimum (ignition wires from motor to battery) even my running lights are clamp on as I don't run at night very often except for dock light fishin or late afternoon flood tides.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> What kind of pushpole holders are those? Been trying to figure out what I'll be using on my boat before I order a nice pole..


You might want to look into StrongArm Products. He has aluminum push pole holders that are super strong and provide excellent protection from pole-chaffing.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a strongarm tiller extension on my boat, I asked because I havent seen any pushpole holders that fit the top of the gunnel the way those do...most I've seen have a flat bottom and are rounded to hold the pole.


----------

